# Devon Dive Centre (Revisit), Seaton, Devon - March 09



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

I've walked past the old centre many times since I first took some pics of it, but I thought it was about time I updated the photo documenting. More has been revealed as some windows have been uncovered, a couple of boards have been removed and there is that extra bit of delightful dereliction. 



























Through the windows.











Part inside, part reflection and a bit of me! 






And some lovely 'Shabby Seaside Chic'! 
















Cheers. Hope you've enjoyed.


----------



## nutnut (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey foxy, like it. However you may want to rethink the location of your captions







*And some lovely 'Shabby Seaside Chic'!* 

I am sorry! but i couldn't resist :wubclub: Luv ya really. By the way, more ppics of the strange house on thier way soon.............


----------



## infromthestorm (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice one Foxy,That stripped door looks great,my first trip to the seaside this year thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Hey foxy, like it. However you may want to rethink the location of your captions
> 
> *And some lovely 'Shabby Seaside Chic'!*
> 
> I am sorry! but i couldn't resist :wubclub: Luv ya really. By the way, more ppics of the strange house on thier way soon.............



LOL!!! I should have put a k on the end of chic!  
Glad I put my coffee down before I read that! 

Look forward to your pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

infromthestorm said:


> ...That stripped door looks great...



Cheers, ifts.  I love stuff like that too...weathered things look even better by the sea, methinks.


----------



## robsue888 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Holiday camp*

Hi Foxy

Any news on the holiday camp - I have followed the story and wondered if Tesco had made a start of 'the other half'. I know you're interested in derelict rather than demolition but my interest is the camp itself and wondered if a reprieve could still happen - I know that Sainsbury's plan is better!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

robsue888 said:


> ...Any news on the holiday camp - I have followed the story and wondered if Tesco had made a start of 'the other half'. I know you're interested in derelict rather than demolition but my interest is the camp itself and wondered if a reprieve could still happen - I know that Sainsbury's plan is better!



Actually I had a look about a week ago and the other half is all fenced off now. Security are on site too....and they mean business! I took a couple of pics through the fence to document it before it's gone and one of the security guys came out of his lair and stood there, giving me a hard stare. 
I can't see any demolition at the mo but I did get a brief glimpse of a CAT or JCB type of machinery trundling across somewhere in the back. 
Yes, there was an article in one of the local papers this week about the Sainsbury's plan...excellent one too! And, as far as supermarkets go, I'd much rather see them than Tesco...but that's just my personal choice! 
May I ask if you're local or localish, Robsue?
Cheers.


----------



## robsue888 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Foxy

Thanks for your reply. I'm not close at all, near St Helens - Merseyside. We had six months in Sidbury in 2005 at the start of my wifes illness, didn't help and now we are back in the north west. Don't go out at all due to her worsening health although I rent a house on a former artilierry base which will make some good pictures on DP one day.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

robsue888 said:


> ...We had six months in Sidbury in 2005 at the start of my wifes illness...



Sidbury's such a pretty village. I'm very sorry your wife is ill and I do hope things improve.
Hope you post up pics of the artillery base...look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

H i Foxy, nice pics by the way. Did you try the Nitrix Mix while you were there and laugh all the way home with a Mickey Mouse voice!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> ...Did you try the Nitrix Mix while you were there and laugh all the way home with a Mickey Mouse voice!





No, I couldn't find it!


----------



## chelle (Apr 12, 2009)

*Strewth*

Nice Dive article Foxy..moving on to Warners,Do I assume the Hollybush site is now closed?If so,get clicking gal,cos that needs to be posted up...the saga continues!

Stu


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

chelle said:


> ...Do I assume the Hollybush site is now closed?If so,get clicking gal,cos that needs to be posted up...the saga continues!



Cheers Stu.  Yes, I've got a couple of pics taken through the fence. I'll have another walk down there soon...might see if I can have a word with security to find out when demolition is likely to be. I'll be there!!!


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Apr 12, 2009)

Lovely pictures, Foxy - they have a real retro, dated look to them, like they were taken years ago when the the centre was in it's glory but depict how it is today. I don't know if that was intentional but it really works!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

laurabops said:


> ...I don't know if that was intentional but it really works!



Cheers, laurabops...much appreciated. 
Well, it wasn't intentional...lol...but I'd guess it's because I use film. Putting the prints through the scanner deteriorates the sharpness and gives the image a slight stripey/painty look, if that makes sense! 
I've recently been sharpening some of them in PaintShopPro which also adds an other wordly feel somehow. Tis fun to play around and see whet effects I can achieve though!
Thanks again.


----------

